# Monitor says NO SIGNAL



## evilwillie0614 (Mar 10, 2010)

plzz i need an urgent help,i just both my new monitor but when i 
connect it on my cpu it says no signal but i dont actualy no where is the
problem because this is the first time that i will use my cpu.
freshly made. but it seems to me that the cpu runs ok.
no beeping sounds that indicates hardware failure. 
please help me!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 10, 2010)

- Try another monitor
- Try another DVI/VGA/HDMI/DisplayPort connector on your card
- If you also have onboard video, try connecting to that


----------



## evilwillie0614 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> - Try another monitor
> - Try another DVI/VGA/HDMI/DisplayPort connector on your card
> - If you also have onboard video, try connecting to that



sir.. i have no extra monitor,i dont have gpu my mobo has igp sp i ise that
ive try using DVI and the VGA port but still its not working..
any way i can find out what is the problem?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 10, 2010)

You said it is also a new PC?


----------



## evilwillie0614 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> You said it is also a new PC?



yes sir.. freshly new made pc.
someone told me that mat be the processor has the problem.
is it possible? i build it my self so not quite sure if i did it corretly
but i just follow the manual/,.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 10, 2010)

Of course, as long as you don't know what it is, it could be any part of your PC.

Now let's get some information here. What happens when you power up the PC?
Does the power light go on? The HDD light?
Do fans start spinning?
Do you hear a beep? If so, what kind of beep?

With just "no signal" I can't figure out anything, so let's hear everything your PC *will* do.


----------



## coljarcker (Mar 10, 2010)

plug it in


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 10, 2010)

Make sure your video card is seated properly.  Take it out and put it back in, also make sure that you have any necessary power connected to it.

Good luck, I hope you get it figured out.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 10, 2010)

evilwillie0614 said:


> no beeping sounds that indicates hardware failure.
> please help me!



Most MB do not come with a speaker to hear the error beeps.  Have you connected a speaker for this purpose?



coljarcker said:


> plug it in



That's really helpful.



DannibusX said:


> Make sure your video card is seated properly.  Take it out and put it back in, also make sure that you have any necessary power connected to it.
> 
> Good luck, I hope you get it figured out.



He does not have a video card; it is IGP (Integrated Graphics Processor), built into the motherboard.

@OP> Try finding info in the manual on re-setting your bios and try that.  
Make sure your monitor is set to match you ouput, ex. VGA>VGA or DVI to DVI/HDMI or HDMI to HDMI.  There should be a mode switch or option on the monitor for that, hopefully.


EDIT: You may want to fill out your system specs...


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 10, 2010)

95Viper said:


> He does not have a video card; it is IGP (Integrated Graphics Processor), built into the motherboard.



Thanks for the tip.  I only read the first post, I will have to pay more attention next time.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 10, 2010)

No problem, I've done the same.  I call 'em brain farts...


----------



## evilwillie0614 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Of course, as long as you don't know what it is, it could be any part of your PC.
> 
> Now let's get some information here. What happens when you power up the PC?
> Does the power light go on? The HDD light?
> ...





95Viper said:


> Most MB do not come with a speaker to hear the error beeps.  Have you connected a speaker for this purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i've check everything.. "i hope" but fans are working properly,pilot lamps are working.
HDD,optical drive.
and my monitor has built in speakers so i plug it in to hear the beeping sounds..
but i've waited for a moment and no sign or beeping!..
mr.viper no other monitor available around they all use loptops..:shadedshu
so i cant try checking the bios! OH! CRAP!!!...


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 11, 2010)

evilwillie0614 said:


> i've check everything.. "i hope" but fans are working properly,pilot lamps are working.
> HDD,optical drive.
> and my monitor has built in speakers so i plug it in to hear the beeping sounds..
> but i've waited for a moment and no sign or beeping!..
> ...



The beeping does not go through your sound card, you cannot hear it over regular speakers.
There is a connector on your motherboard at the same place you connect your power LED etc. which says "PC Speaker".

You connect something like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to it.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Mar 11, 2010)

if your on the net you must be using a laptop 
try plugging the monitor into your laptop to see if your new monitor is working  
if you have wired everything up properly you should at least be able to boot into the bios 
like i've said before please list the make and model of your pc ,processor type ,what memory you have 
your motherboards box should say what you have bought also your processor's box should say what that is

take pictures and then upload them if necessary to here


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2010)

You're probably going to have to get a hold of either another monitor or another pc. Take your monitor over to a friend's house and hook it up to his pc. If you still get no signal, it's the monitor. If the monitor works, something's wrong with the pc.


----------



## evilwillie0614 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> The beeping does not go through your sound card, you cannot hear it over regular speakers.
> There is a connector on your motherboard at the same place you connect your power LED etc. which says "PC Speaker".
> 
> You connect something like http://www.clearpc.ca/catalog/images/speaker.JPG
> or http://www.aykat.com/ebay/boxen/pc_speaker_intern/pc_speaker_intern_1.jpg to it.



wow thx for that info! TPU rocks i learn alot from here!..
but i dont have that speaker..
and i have i connector that i didnt connect but its for the front punnel its the 
1394 cable.



dr emulator (madmax) said:


> if your on the net you must be using a laptop
> try plugging the monitor into your laptop to see if your new monitor is working
> if you have wired everything up properly you should at least be able to boot into the bios
> like i've said before please list the make and model of your pc ,processor type ,what memory you have
> ...



sir.. i already plug my monitor and its working so.. one thing is sure.. the crap system
has a problem. -please check my specs.. sry i did not post it in this topic.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 11, 2010)

evilwillie0614 said:


> wow thx for that info! TPU rocks i learn alot from here!..
> but i dont have that speaker..
> and i have i connector that i didnt connect but its for the front punnel its the
> 1394 cable.
> ...



So your monitor works? On your new PC?


----------



## evilwillie0614 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> So your monitor works? On your new PC?



yah it works on my loptop
so the system has the problem.. but i cant say which one. nid to listen but no speaker
ggrrr...


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 11, 2010)

evilwillie0614 said:


> yah it works on my loptop
> so the system has the problem.. but i cant say which one. nid to listen but no speaker
> ggrrr...



That means you should get your board back to the shop and get it tested.


----------



## evilwillie0614 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> That means you should get your board back to the shop and get it tested.[/QUOi
> 
> i will send it now..


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 11, 2010)

You should have a setting in your bios to allow your system to use IGP instead of a dedicated graphics card. You have to make sure the setting is IGP. So, yuo really may need to have another monitor initially. It's either that, or your IGP does not like your monitor firmware. That has been known to happen. Either way, it seems there is no getting around trying the system with another monitor.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 11, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> You should have a setting in your bios to allow your system to use IGP instead of a dedicated graphics card. You have to make sure the setting is IGP. So, yuo really may need to have another monitor initially. It's either that, or your IGP does not like your monitor firmware. That has been known to happen. Either way, it seems there is no getting around trying the system with another monitor.



Just an addition to your comments. From your power supply did you remember to connect the 4 pin / 8 pin AUX 12v power? Have you tried clearing your cmos or removing the battery while power supply is unplugged?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 11, 2010)

If his fans run, the P4/P8 power must have been plugged in.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 11, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> If his fans run, the P4/P8 power must have been plugged in.



Incorrect I recently was working with my wife's rig. Forgot to plug in the 4pin and it was doing the same thing as he is describing.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 11, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Incorrect I recently was working with my wife's rig. Forgot to plug in the 4pin and it was doing the same thing as he is describing.



 That's new to me


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Mar 11, 2010)

coljarcker said:


> plug it in



:shadedshu



Paulieg said:


> You should have a setting in your bios to allow your system to use IGP instead of a dedicated graphics card. You have to make sure the setting is IGP. So, yuo really may need to have another monitor initially. It's either that, or your IGP does not like your monitor firmware. That has been known to happen. Either way, it seems there is no getting around trying the system with another monitor.



i've heard of this before paulieg, never actually come across it yet though 
he really needs to take some pics incase someone can spot a problem 
and to give us the specs (which are still missing)


----------



## evilwillie0614 (Mar 11, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just an addition to your comments. From your power supply did you remember to connect the 4 pin / 8 pin AUX 12v power? Have you tried clearing your cmos or removing the battery while power supply is unplugged?



yah i plugged the little bustard.. but clearing the cmos??
nahhhh! too scared!



Thrackan said:


> That's new to me


same here!



dr emulator (madmax) said:


> View attachment 34107:shadedshu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry about the specs & pics.
*AMD*Phenom IIx4955BE
ASUS M4A785-M 785g
2x2gb 1066mhz mushkin DDR2
CoolerMaster silentpro 700m psu
V8CoolerMasterheatsink
500GB 7200rpm WD HDD


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 11, 2010)

evilwillie0614 said:


> yah i plugged the little bustard.. but clearing the cmos??
> nahhhh! too scared!
> 
> 
> ...



Clearing the CMOS is nothing more than resetting the settings to default. It can't hurt.


----------



## evilwillie0614 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Clearing the CMOS is nothing more than resetting the settings to default. It can't hurt.



thx sir.. but no need to do that.. just now while type i figure it out..
my RAM sticks is broken..
i insert it in different pair.


----------

